# RWE Smart Home



## thomass5 (13 April 2011)

Hallo,
hat sich eigentlich schon jemand mal genauer mit der RWE Smart Home Haussteuerung beschäftigt? Ich hab heute eine Anfrage aus der Familie bekommen. Auf der RWE-Seite sieht das  ganze erstmal recht einfach aus.
mhm...

Thomas


----------



## Verpolt (13 April 2011)

Ruck-Zuck haste deine Nachbarn zum Kaffee eingeladen....

So gehts zumindest dem Stromberg...


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2011)

Es gibt schon einige Systeme dieser Art auf dem Markt.
Als Beispiel: Von ELV gibt es FS20, FHT80 und Homematic, von Moeller (Eaton) xConfort, von Siemens Synchro Living bis hin zum Gira Server.
Homeautomation wird immer mehr zum Thema.
Der Grund warum RWE jetzt einsteigt ist aber ein neuer Ansatz:
Die Stromversorger haben - bislang - keine Möglichkeit direkt auf den Verbrauch Einfluss zu nahmen. Sie müssen jederzeit in der Lage sein genügend Energie bereitzustellen. Wenn nun die Möglichkeit zur Einflussnahme bestehen würde, dann wäre eine gleichmässigere Auslastung und Verteilung möglich. Beispiel: Steuerung des Geschirrspülers. In vielen Haushalten wird sofort nach dem Essen der Geschirrspüler eingeschaltet. In anderen Haushalten wird aber zu dieser Zeit noch gekocht. Könnte nun RWE den Start des Geschirrspülers auf den Nachmittag verschieben, dann wäre die Mittagsspitze bei der Netzlast entschärft. Selbes gilt für Waschmaschine und evtl. Gefrierschrank.
Sogesehen profitieren von solch "intelligenten" System beide Seiten: Der Verbraucher hat einen Mehrgewinn an Komfort und der Energieversorger hat eine gleichmässigere Netz- und Kraftwerksauslastung. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sogesehen profitieren von solch "intelligenten" System beide Seiten: Der Verbraucher hat einen Mehrgewinn an Komfort und der Energieversorger hat eine gleichmässigere Netz- und Kraftwerksauslastung.



Das Thema wird auch in anderen Foren heiß diskutiert. 
Fakt ist, das das System von ELV gebaut wird. Damit das nicht so auffällt, wurde aber eine neue Firma gegründet.

Schaut man sich das System genauer an, beeindruckt es maximal unbedarfte Erstanwender.

Auf alle Fälle nervt doch langsam, das jedes bisschen Heimelektrik gleich als SMART HOME benannt wird. 

Irgendwie gab es manche Steuersystem z.B. für MIELE oder SIEMENS doch schon
die man hätte wunderbar für die Steuerung der Verbraucher verwenden können - 
sind aber wieder verschwunden. Daher gibt aktuell kein Ansteuersystem - mal abgesehen 
von (in diesem Falle) unbrauchbaren schaltbaren Steckdosen, die
die Kühlgeräte, Waschmaschinen oder Geschirrspüler steuern könnten.

Da die Weiße Ware doch sehr langlebig ist, wird es 10 -15 JAHRE dauern
bis eine nennenswerte Neugeräteabdeckung mit sinnvoller Ansteuerung 
existiert. Und dann müssten ab morgen ALLE Neugeräte entsprechend 
ausgerüstet werden.  Es gibt noch nicht mal  eine Normung.
Daher zur Zeit viel heiße Luft. 

Ungeklärt ist noch das Thema Datenschutz. Wer will denn schon, das andere exakt wissen was wir wann verbrauchen.

Fragen über Fragen aber nicht Greifbares

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (13 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen aber nicht Greifbares
> 
> Frank



So stand und stehe ich halt auch da, nach meinem groben Querlesen im Netz.
Ich werde die Zeit abwarten, wie sich dieses oder ein anderes System zu einem Standard entwickelt und vorher keine definitiven Empfehlungen abgeben. Für kleine Einzellösungen in einer Mietwohnung mag es ja geeignet sein, aber um ein komplettes Haus neu zu "vernetzen" ???

Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Für kleine Einzellösungen in einer Mietwohnung mag es ja geeignet sein, aber um ein komplettes Haus neu zu "vernetzen" ???


 
Wenn du neu baust oder renovierst, dann kommen - meines Erachtens -  2 Lösungen in Frage:
1. Dezentrale Installation mit EIB/KNX
2. Zentrale Installation auf Wago- oder Beckhoff-SPS

Ich bin am Reovieren und hab mich für die SPS-Lösung entschieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## thomass5 (14 April 2011)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Meine nette Verwandschaft ist ja noch nicht mal am Renovieren. Die haben gehört, da spaaaart man und deswegen braucht mans ;-) . Ich führe z.Z. auch jede Leitung die ich im Haus ziehe auf einen zentralen "überdimensionierten" Schaltkasten in der jeweiligen Etage. Noch konventionell dort verdrahtet. Für mehr fehlt mir momentan die Zeit.

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Schaut man sich das System genauer an, beeindruckt es maximal unbedarfte Erstanwender.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle nervt doch langsam, das jedes bisschen Heimelektrik gleich als SMART HOME benannt wird.



*ACK*

So sehe ich das auch.

Hat sich jemand mal das *E-Haus* angeschaut? Ist auf Messen 
wie eltec, eltefa usw. aufgebaut.

Das ist zwar näher am Smart home als der Werbegag von RWE,
aber ist noch vieles ungelöst, besonders bei der Kommunikation 
der Geräte untereinander.

Was ist dort gut finde, wie dass der "Verbrauch" der einzelen 
Geräte erfasst wird – dann kommt das in das Bewusstsein der
Bewohner und sie können ihre Gewohnheiten überdenken.

Einzelne Hersteller wie *Miele* heben m. E. noch viel zu sehr auf 
Komfortfunktionen ab und zu wenige auf die Nutzung von 
Energiesparmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Sinix (14 April 2011)

Sorry das ich meinen Senf dazu gebe,

aber mal ehrlich, wenn Wäsche gewaschen wird, dann schalte ich die Maschine an und los gehts (meist wartet noch ne zweite Maschine oder es soll noch Zeit sein umweltfreundlich in an der frischen Luft zu trocknen). Somit muss selbst für intelligente Maschinen eine Funktion "Sofortstart" eingebaut sein. Zeigt mir die "Clementine" die den Knopf dann nicht drückt und wartet bis Nachts die Wäsche gewaschen wird.

Bei der ganzen Hausautomatisierung bitte auch an eure Erben denken. Was machen die wenn bei Steuerungen das Speichermedium oder bei einem HMI-Gerät das Display nach 20-30 Jahren seinen Dienst quittiert? 
Den Haus- und Hofelektriker rufen oder dann doch einen Programmierer?
Ein heute günstiges Gerät gegen eins zu Industriepreisen ersetzen?
*ROFL*

MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> .. Zeigt mir die "Clementine" die den Knopf dann nicht drückt und wartet bis Nachts die Wäsche gewaschen wird.



Bei uns (Haushalt mit Kind) läuft die Waschmaschine immer 
morgens. Es würde nichts dagegen sprechen, die mitten in 
der Nacht zu starten.

Und wenn die Clementine weiß, dass sie pro Waschgang 50 cent
spart (das sind bei 100 Waschladungen 50 EUR im Jahr) hat
womöglich auch sie ein Einsehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Hausautomatisierung bitte auch an eure Erben denken.



Die sorgen hoffentlich selbst für sich. 

Wenig sinnvoll ist es in der Tat, eine Hausautomatisierung
einfach mit den Teilen zu machen, die am Arbeitsplatz gerade 
zufällig "abfallen".


----------



## Sinix (14 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und wenn die Clementine weiß, dass sie pro Waschgang 50 cent
> spart (das sind bei 100 Waschladungen 50 EUR im Jahr) hat
> womöglich auch sie ein Einsehen.



Das würde im oben beschriebenen Fall ja nicht die Clementine, sondern das EVU sparen.


PS: (bei uns im Haus+1 Kind) auch morgens. Gegen Nachts spricht,dass die Maschine erst am nächsten Nachmittag geleert würde, die Trocknung erst am übernächsten Tag fertig, Gesamtprozess einfach zu lange.


----------



## M-Ott (14 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Und wenn die Clementine weiß, dass sie pro Waschgang 50 cent spart (das sind bei 100 Waschladungen 50 EUR im Jahr) hat womöglich auch sie ein Einsehen.


Eine Waschmaschine Energieeffizienzklasse A verbraucht unter 0,19 kWh pro kg Wäsche, sind bei einer sehr großen Maschine unter 1,4 kWh. Ich kenne Deinen Stromanbieter nicht, aber damit ich da 50 Cent spare, müsste ich für meinen Nachstrom noch Geld vom EVU bekommen.
Der einzige, der an so einem S......ystem verdient, ist das EVU. Gleichmäßigere Belastung heißt höhere Auslastung, heißt Gewinnmaximierung und die Kunden geben auch noch hunderte von Euro dafür aus, während sich die RWE die Hände reibt. *ROFL*
Das hat genau die gleich Intention, wie die intelligenten Stromzähler: Da wird dem Kunden auch gegen ein Entgelt ein Nutzen vorgegaukelt, den am Ende hauptsächlich das EVU hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Das würde im oben beschriebenen Fall ja nicht die Clementine, sondern das EVU sparen.



OK, für Clementine macht das nur Sinn, wenn es dazu eine
flexible Tarifstruktur gibt:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Weiter sollte durch eine flexible Preisgestaltung die Spitzenlast
> gesenkt werden. Spülmaschine oder Waschmaschine füllen
> und der Stromversorger schickt der Kiste ein Signal, sobald
> der gewählte günstige Tarif verfügbar ist.





Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> PS: (bei uns im Haus+1 Kind) auch morgens. Gegen Nachts spricht,dass die Maschine erst am nächsten Nachmittag geleert würde, die Trocknung erst am übernächsten Tag fertig, Gesamtprozess einfach zu lange.



... zumindest bei uns würde nichts gegen 03:00 Uhr statt 
07:00 Uhr sprechen.


----------



## Sinix (14 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> OK, für Clementine macht das nur Sinn, wenn es dazu eine flexible Tarifstruktur gibt.
> 
> 
> ... zumindest bei uns würde nichts gegen 03:00 Uhr statt
> 07:00 Uhr sprechen.



das ist durchaus ein akzeptabler Kompromiss. Hatte sogar mal eine Idee wie ich den Nachtstrom sinnvoll nutzen könnte. Schaue ich mir jedoch die Nachtstromtarifangebote der EVUs an(prozentual nur geringfügig weniger als Tagstromtarif) , ist das ein indirekter Schrei nach alkoholischen Getränken.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch noch andere Stromsparmöglichkeiten bei denen nicht die einzelne Sache bedeutend ist, sondern vielmehr das energiepolitische Denken und damit verbunden der Verzicht auf Luxus.  Wieviel Cent würdest du sparen wenn der Rollladen nicht automatisch betrieben wird, sondern wieder manuell? Oder die Leuchte im Flur statt mit Verzögerungszeit, direkt manuell am Schalter ausgeschaltet würde? ...

Die Homeautomatisierung ist meist nur Luxus sonst nichts.

MfG


----------



## mariob (14 April 2011)

Hallo,


> Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch noch andere Stromsparmöglichkeiten bei denen nicht die einzelne Sache bedeutend ist, sondern vielmehr das energiepolitische Denken und damit verbunden der Verzicht auf Luxus. Wieviel Cent würdest du sparen wenn der Rollladen nicht automatisch betrieben wird, sondern wieder manuell? Oder die Leuchte im Flur statt mit Verzögerungszeit, direkt manuell am Schalter ausgeschaltet würde? ...



Und nicht zu vergessen die Wandwarzen für Telefon und Akkustaubsauger mit den schönen billigen geschweißten Trafos drin, die so heiß werden das man sich manchmal fast die Pfoten dran verbrennt, Uhren in irgendwelchen Küchengeräten usw. usf.. Teilweise läßt sich der Schrott ja nicht mal deaktivieren, da die Restfunktionen des Gerätes dranhängen.
Und da reden wir von Energieeinsparung wo sind denn da unsere Grünen, allen voran der Bierbüchsenminister? Ich bin heute irgendwie schlecht drauf...

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Bl000b3r (14 April 2011)

das zunehmende Bequemlichkeit und Faulheit in der Gesellschaft Einzug hält ist doch schon lange bekannt ... das fängt bei der Mikrowelle an, über automat. Einparkfkt. beim auto oder eben Gebäudeautomatisierung

Wobei ja aber schon 2-3mal gesagt wurde, dass das RWE Ding Rotz ist ... wenn dann lieber zu KNX wechseln, damit kann man auch alles anstellen, da steckt wenigstens ein genormter standard dahinter


----------



## M-Ott (14 April 2011)

Ich denke, auf irgendeine Art von Gebäudeautomatisierung zu setzen, um in Privathaushalten Energie zu sparen, ist ein völlig falscher Ansatz. Viel sinnvoller ist es, sich einfach wieder ein Bisschen intelligenter zu verhalten:
Thermoskanne benutzen, statt Kaffeemaschine anlassen, das gute Wetter statt des Wäschetrockners nutzen, die Standbyfresser mit einer abschaltbaren Verlängerung ausstatten, unbenutzte Netzteile ausstöpseln, Master-Slave-Steckdosenleiste am Rechner usw.
Die ESL kann man getrost vergessen: Schon 2008 war der Anteil der Beleuchtung am Energiebedarf der deutschen Haushalte nur 1 %.


----------



## IBFS (14 April 2011)

Bl000b3r schrieb:


> .. wenn dann lieber zu KNX wechseln, damit kann man auch alles anstellen, da steckt wenigstens ein genormter standard dahinter



*ACK*

Das war in meinem Fall der Grund eben keine SPS (S7) sondern KNX einzusetzen.
Auch ist KNX vom Formfaktor besser geeignet als das ganze SPS-Zeug.
Ich programmiere gerne SPSen, aber wenn, dann max. eine dezentrale
Heizungssteuerung im Keller, der Rest ist bei mir ver-KNX-t. 

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2011)

Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema Homeautomation und Energiesparen.
Und entgegen manch anderen Meinungen hier, kann man doch einiges sparen. Und zwar nicht beim Licht sondern bei der Heizung.
Profilgesteuerte Einzelraumregelung mit bedarfsabhängiger Steuerung von Pumpen und Kessel, kann durchaus mehr als 20% Heizkosten sparen. Bei batteriebetriebenen Funklösungen (FHT80B oder Homematic) ist der Installationsaufwand minimal. Die Koppelung zur Heizungsanlage gestaltet sich aufwendiger,da hier die Schnittstellen nicht einheitlich sind. Mit Wago- oder Beckhoff-SPS ist aber viel möglich. Wer lieber auf PC-Lösungen setzt, kann z.B.IP-Symcon verwenden. Selbst für die Fritzbox gibt es schon Lösungen (FHEM).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich denke, auf irgendeine Art von Gebäudeautomatisierung zu setzen, um in Privathaushalten Energie zu sparen, ist ein völlig falscher Ansatz. .. Schon 2008 war der Anteil der Beleuchtung am Energiebedarf der deutschen Haushalte nur 1 %.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird in Deutschland 40 % der 
Primärenergie im Gebäudebereich "verbraucht".

In Privatgebäuden werden fast 90 % für Heizung und Warmwasser 
auf gewendet.

http://www.thema-energie.de/heizung-heizen/grundlagen/heizenergiesparmassnahmen-rechnen-sich.html

Wenn ich diese Zahlen sehe, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass 
neben einer guten Wärmedämung und einem umsichtigen 
Verhalten der Nutzer das größte Einsparpotential in der 
Vernetzung aller Gewerke – und in der optimal aufeinander 
abgestimmten Steuerung ist – und zwar bei Wohn- und 
Zweckgebäuden.


----------



## Sinix (15 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Thema Homeautomation und Energiesparen.
> Und entgegen manch anderen Meinungen hier, kann man doch einiges sparen. Und zwar nicht beim Licht sondern bei der Heizung.
> Profilgesteuerte Einzelraumregelung mit bedarfsabhängiger Steuerung von Pumpen und Kessel, kann durchaus mehr als 20% Heizkosten sparen. Bei batteriebetriebenen Funklösungen (FHT80B oder Homematic) ist der Installationsaufwand minimal. Die Koppelung zur Heizungsanlage gestaltet sich aufwendiger,da hier die Schnittstellen nicht einheitlich sind. Mit Wago- oder Beckhoff-SPS ist aber viel möglich. Wer lieber auf PC-Lösungen setzt, kann z.B.IP-Symcon verwenden. Selbst für die Fritzbox gibt es schon Lösungen (FHEM).
> 
> ...






Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird in Deutschland 40 % der
> Primärenergie im Gebäudebereich "verbraucht".
> 
> In Privatgebäuden werden fast 90 % für Heizung und Warmwasser
> ...



Da bei mir demnächst auch eine neue Heizung fällig wird, habe ich mich ebenfalls mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Wenn ich dann immer von Wärmedämmung, Wärmepumpen usw. lese frage ich oft: In welcher Welt leben wir eigentlich? Eine fachgerechte Wärmedämmung kostet mich einfach soviel, dass ich garnicht drüber nachzudenken brauche, da ich für das Geld noch viele fossile und auch umweltfreundlich nachwachsende Rohstoffe  kaufen kann. Eine "Profilgesteuerte Einzelraumregelung" ist bei mir ein einfacher Dreipunktregler: Mir ist kalt--> Thermostat voll aufdrehen. Ich habe warm --> Thermostat auf halb drehen. Ich gehe schlafen/arbeiten --> Thermostat zu drehen.

MfG


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Eine "Profilgesteuerte Einzelraumregelung" ist bei mir ein einfacher Dreipunktregler: Mir ist kalt--> Thermostat voll aufdrehen. Ich habe warm --> Thermostat auf halb drehen. Ich gehe schlafen/arbeiten --> Thermostat zu drehen.


 
Single im 1-Zimmer-Appartment? *ROFL*

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## cas (17 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde übrigens die Werbung super von RWE.

Da wo die Mutter fragt, ob man Pizza essen möchte. Drückt dann eine Taste und die Pizza im Ofen wird warm.*ROFL*

Und was ist, wenn man Hänchen möchte? Zweiter Ofen daneben ???

Ich denke, die Werbung schieß hier am Sinn vorbei.

Es ist sicherlich besser zu werben mit Wohnkomfort, "Luxus" und Spielerei.

So ein Zentral Licht aus oder Jalosiensteuerung ist schon schön.

Der Preis von dem Kram ist ja auch ganz schön happig. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, kosten die Station mit 2 Steckdosen über 500 Euro (Starterpaket).
Dafür kauf ich mir eine SPS und zig Steckdosen...

Bis dann...CAS


----------



## thomass5 (17 April 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde übrigens die Werbung super von RWE.
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist relativ! Welcher Laie verdrahtet seine SPS und die Steckdosen im Haus selbst und Programmiert das ganze dann noch? Der steckt die Funkteile ein und gut ist! Ich kenne Laien die am Strom gebastelt haben...

Thomas


----------



## cas (17 April 2011)

verdrahtet wird nur dann, wenn vorher nichts verdrahtet war.

Wer diese Funkmodule in die Steckdose steckt, kann eh keinen wirklichen Vorteil nutzen.

Man muß ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen Neubau und nachbasteln. 
Beim Neubau kann ich auf alles eingehen und das ist dann sogar noch günstig.
Beim nachbasteln...na ja.

Die Werbung im Fernsehen acht eigentlich nichts anderes als ne Funksteckdose für 10 Euro aus dem Baumarkt (3Stück).
Dafür geb ich nicht 500 Euro aus.


MfG CAS


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Die Werbung im Fernsehen acht eigentlich nichts anderes als ne Funksteckdose für 10 Euro aus dem Baumarkt (3Stück).
> Dafür geb ich nicht 500 Euro aus.



Als Zwischenstecker für die Mikrowelle - SUPER - das erste, was du machen musst, nachdem der Steckdosenadapter durchgeschaltet hat:

DIE UHRZEIT STELLEN   

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Als Zwischenstecker für die Mikrowelle - SUPER - das erste, was du machen musst, nachdem der Steckdosenadapter durchgeschaltet hat:
> 
> DIE UHRZEIT STELLEN
> 
> Frank



Das wirst Du aber mit dem "RWE-Mist" genauso müssen. 
Für mich auch: Völlig überteuerter quatsch, das alles. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## -V- (17 April 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Man muß ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen Neubau und nachbasteln.
> Beim Neubau kann ich auf alles eingehen und das ist dann sogar noch günstig.
> Beim nachbasteln...na ja.



Wer nicht nach dem Motto lebt "Wir müssen sparen koste es was es wolle", wird feststellen daß ein höhere Energieverbrauch günstiger ist, als die Nachrüstung einer Gebäudeautomation.

Wenn die Preise dafür nicht fallen, wird es aber auch noch Jahre dauern bis sich EIB/KNX bei privaten Neubauten durchsetzt.


----------



## IBFS (17 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das wirst Du aber mit dem "RWE-Mist" genauso müssen.
> Für mich auch: Völlig überteuerter quatsch, das alles.


@Timo 
Ich meinte damit den RWE-Mist!

Das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt die mangelhafte Fernsteuerbarkeit
der aktuellen Weissen Ware. Leider sind die oberedlen MIELE und
SIEMENS-Geräte  wenn, dann nur mit propritären oder teileweise 
sogar abgekündigten Schnittstellen erhältlich, also nix für die breite
Masse.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Wenn die Preise dafür nicht fallen, wird es aber auch noch Jahre dauern bis sich EIB/KNX bei privaten Neubauten durchsetzt.



Um mit KNX wirklich Energie zu sparen, brauchst du auch noch eine "zentrale Intelligenz". Sei es nun z.B. ein Gira-Server, eine SPS oder ein Loxone. Die jetzigen KNX-Aktoren sind schlichtweg nicht "schlau" genug.

Deshalb habe ich mich gleich für eine Zentral-Installation auf SPS entschieden. Kupfer ist immer noch billiger als KNX 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (19 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 1.
> Um mit KNX wirklich Energie zu sparen, brauchst du auch noch eine "zentrale Intelligenz".
> 
> 2.
> ...


 
Satz 1:
..ist korrekt und zwar schon deshalb, weil KNX eine Komfortverbesserung darstellt und nicht vordergründig der Energieeinsparung dient.

Satz 2:
...das müssen und sollen die nicht sein, siehe Satz 1 


Satz 3: 
Die Schlussfolgerung ist etwas abenteuerlich, weil ich mir beim besten 
Willen nicht vorstellen könnte, alle Funktionen die ich aktuelle habe
PARALLEL verdrahten zu müssen.

Ein KNX-System muß auch komplett ohne MASTER laufen. Der SERVER
steuert nur alle zusätzlichen Einspar- und Komfort-Funktionen.

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Satz 1:
> ..ist korrekt und zwar schon deshalb, weil KNX eine Komfortverbesserung darstellt und nicht vordergründig der Energieeinsparung dient.



Zumindest ist das so in unserem Bewußtsein. Das liegt auch daran, 
dass uns das Marketing der Gebäudeautomatisierer 10 Jahre lang 
die Komfort- und Luxusfunktionen "reingesungen" haben.

Für Komfortfunktionen reicht es ja meist auch, wenn jede "Insel" 
vor sich hinarbeitet.

Zum Energie sparen  ist eine Vernetzung erforderlich, KNX, Kupfer 
oder Funk sei mal dahingestellt. Und je mehr die Energiepreise 
stiegen, desto mehr rechnen sich hier Investitionen auch im
Privathaus.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 April 2011)

> Mir ist kalt--> Thermostat voll aufdrehen. Ich habe warm --> Thermostat auf halb drehen.



Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass ich am Thermostat nur einstelle, wie warm ich haben will, den Rest erledigt der Thermostat.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel unnötigerweise an den armen Thermostaten rumgeschraubt wird. Es soll ja schon Installationen mit PlaceboThermostaten gegeben haben, nach dem Motto: jeder kann drehen wie er will, geregelt wird wie es Sinn macht.


----------



## cas (21 April 2011)

Es ist vieleicht erst einmal zu definieren, wie man Energie und somit Geld spart.
Ich kann mir im Moment nicht vorstellen wie man Energie spart, wenn man vom Handy aus (vor der Haustr stehend) Energie spart (siehe Werbung RWE).

Meine Kaffeemaschine von Handy zu steuern ist doch auch Mist.

Energiesparen wäre es zum Beispiel, wenn das Handy der Steuerung sagt, das ich gar nicht zu hause bin und somit die Raumtemperatur abgesenkt wid und as Licht aus usw.

Was für echte Energieeinsparungen gibt es noch?

Bis dann..

MfG CAS


----------



## Attila007 (21 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meine Lösung für eine Haussteuerung.

Wir haben auch gerade frisch gebaut. Und da die Steuerung auch optisch etwas hermachen soll, wollte ich auf jedenfall ein großes Touchdisplay zum bedienen und da ich auch nicht der Dümmste im Computerprogrammieren bin, habe ich meine Steuerung auf einen PC aufgebaut (programmiert in Delphi). Über den PC spreche mehrere Relais Ein/Ausgabekarten an die, die Schaltung realisieren. Eine Steuerung mittels S7 und einem vernüftigen Touch MP ist für den Hausgebrauch viel zu teuer und daher nicht rentabel.

Also in der Software habe ich alle möglichen Gimmigs miteinprogrammiert was einer SPS nie so funzen würde. Z. B. kann ich über das Display Internetradio hören, Fernsehgucken, Internet surfen, alles mögliche im Haus steuern und regeln (Licht, Heizung, Regenwasseranlage, Türsprechanlage (mit Video über Kamera), Rolläden, Alarmanlage (auch über PC realisiert) usw...). Auch ziehe ich mir die aktuellen Wetterdaten aus dem Netz, die ich auch auswerte. So fahren zum Beispiel bei schlechtem Wetter automatisch die Rolläden runter... 

Kürzlich habe ich mir noch einen TabletPC gekauft und auch dort sofort meine Software installiert. Jetzt kann ich das Haus von jeden Standort aus bedienen.

Am Besten ist aber mein "alles AUS" Schalter. Damit wird sämtlicher nicht dringend benötigter Strom abgeschaltet, die Alarmanlage eingeschaltet, auch wird die Heizung abgesenkt.
Praktisch wenn man das Haus verlässt oder schlafen geht...


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2011)

Attila007 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch gerade frisch gebaut. Und da die Steuerung auch optisch etwas hermachen soll, wollte ich auf jedenfall ein großes Touchdisplay zum bedienen und da ich auch nicht der Dümmste im Computerprogrammieren bin, habe ich meine Steuerung auf einen PC aufgebaut (programmiert in Delphi). Über den PC spreche mehrere Relais Ein/Ausgabekarten an die, die Schaltung realisieren. Eine Steuerung mittels S7 und einem vernüftigen Touch MP ist für den Hausgebrauch viel zu teuer und daher nicht rentabel.



Und was passiert, wenn es dich mal nicht mehr gibt?
PC, Delphi, Relaiskarten ... sorry das ist - meines Erachtens - Spielerei.
Damit hast du faktisch den Wert deines Hauses gesenkt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Damit hast du faktisch den Wert deines Hauses gesenkt.



Extrem propritäre Installationen in der Hauselektrik sind schwer verkäuflich.
Jeder, der diesen undokumentierten Wust einmal übernehmen muß, wird
ihn wohl oder übel herausreißen müssen, weil du dein Arbeit garantiert
nicht dokumentiert hast. 

Auch ist der WAF-Faktor spätestens dann im Keller, wenn du auf Dienstreise bist und das erste Mal "nix mehr geht"

Frank


----------



## Attila007 (21 April 2011)

Also zuerstmal ist alles bestens in Eplan dokumentiert.

Und dann ist alles so verdrahtet, daß falls der Rechner hops geht trotzdem natürlich alles von Hand bedienbar ist. Die Schalter für Licht usw. existieren ja!!  Das wäre ja auch blödsin alles über den PC allein zu machen.


----------



## Verpolt (21 April 2011)

[Schwachsinn EIN]



> Auch ist der WAF-Faktor spätestens dann im Keller, wenn du auf Dienstreise bist und das erste Mal "nix mehr geht"
> 
> Frank



Hilfe: Mein Haus geht nicht mehr- es steht! 

Firmwareupdate durchgeführt. Rolladen machen aber immernoch was sie wollen.

Drücke ich "Licht ein" im Bad, dann öffnet das Garagentor.

Scanne ich die Milch am Kühlschrank, geht das Internetradio an.

Elektro-Klodeckel geht nur Mittwoch's 

BITTE BITTE brauche schnell Hilfe. 

Muss morgen dringend kacken.

[Schwachsinn AUS]


----------



## Attila007 (21 April 2011)

Ah Scanner am Kühlschrank... hab ich ganz vergessen 

Das hab ich auch so realisiert!! Jetzt kann meine Frau leere und verbrauchte Produkte einscannen und bekommt automatisch eine SMS mit einer Einkaufsliste auf Handy geschickt....


----------



## Verpolt (21 April 2011)

...am besten gleich ne Order-Mail an den Tante-Emma-Schuppen deiner Wahl


----------



## IBFS (21 April 2011)

Attila007 schrieb:


> Ah Scanner am Kühlschrank... hab ich ganz vergessen
> 
> Das hab ich auch so realisiert!! Jetzt kann meine Frau leere und verbrauchte Produkte einscannen und bekommt automatisch eine SMS mit einer Einkaufsliste auf Handy geschickt....



Dann mach dir mal einen Strichcode auf dem Unterarm. 

Wenn du "leere" bist, dann kann deine Frau dann den
nächsten "Kerl" bestellen.  

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann mach dir mal einen Strichcode auf dem Unterarm.
> 
> Wenn du "leere" bist, dann kann deine Frau dann den
> nächsten "Kerl" bestellen.
> ...


OT
...wer nimmt denn noch Strichcode?
http://qrcode.kaywa.com/img.php?s=8&d=X5O%21P%25%40AP 

das brachte mich auf eine Idee...

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2011)

irgendwie will das bild nicht, dann eben so


----------



## thomass5 (23 April 2011)

oder diese Signatur...


----------



## Tobias Stelter (25 November 2013)

Liebe Mitglieder,
individuelle Haussteuerung ist weder Zukunftsmusik noch unbezahlbar! Im Gegenteil: Ein SmartHome-System hilft sogar, *bis zu 40% der Heizkosten zu sparen*, so eine Studie des renommierten Fraunhofer-Instituts. Mit RWE SmartHome können Sie Ihr gesamtes Haus von überall und jederzeit steuern und automatisieren – über eine einzige App!

Am 29.11., dem „BlackFriday“, gibt’s die RWE SmartHome Pakete bis zu 65% günstiger! Schauen Sie rein und entdecken Sie intelligente Energie für einen unschlagbaren Preis!

http://bit.ly/1c5K17S


Viele Grüße,

Tobias Stelter von der Agentur Rotter:Media im Auftrag von RWE


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2013)

Tobias Stelter schrieb:


> Ein SmartHome-System hilft sogar, *bis zu 40% der Heizkosten zu sparen*, so eine Studie des renommierten Fraunhofer-Instituts.




40% der Heizkosten? ... ein Traum!

Fakt ist, das ein Smarthome erstmal mehr Grundlastenergie benötigt, da ein einfacher AUS-Schalter keine Strom benötigt, hingegen diverse Sensoren, Aktoren oder Dimmer 
und auch der Homeserver im Haus schon eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Grundlast erzeugen.

Ein Einsparung geht nur - bei gleichem Nutzungsgred/Temperaturverteilung im Haus -  wenn man weder eine Wandheizung noch eine Fußbodenheizung hat. Diese sind
viel zu träge um mittels Anwesenheitsschaltung mal schnell reagieren zu können. Auch lässt man im Haus das Licht leuchten je nach Gefühl und Laune. Es macht keinen
Sinn mit einem Transpondern herumzulaufen und damit überall adaptiv das Licht anzupassen. Als Single geht das schon kaum, geschweige mit 4 Personen in verschiedenen
Zimmern. Wer soll so etwas konsistent und plausibel programmieren. Daher bin ich kein Fan von solchen platten Zahlen - 40% - egal wie renommiert das Institut auch immer 
sein mag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2013)

Tobias Stelter schrieb:


> Liebe Mitglieder,
> individuelle Haussteuerung ist weder Zukunftsmusik noch unbezahlbar! Im Gegenteil: Ein SmartHome-System hilft sogar, *bis zu 40% der Heizkosten zu sparen*, so eine Studie des renommierten Fraunhofer-Instituts. Mit RWE SmartHome können Sie Ihr gesamtes Haus von überall und jederzeit steuern und automatisieren – über eine einzige App!
> 
> Am 29.11., dem „BlackFriday“, gibt’s die RWE SmartHome Pakete bis zu 65% günstiger! Schauen Sie rein und entdecken Sie intelligente Energie für einen unschlagbaren Preis!
> ...




Hallo Tobias.

Ich hab folgenden Vorschlag. Ihr baut das System bei mir ein und ich möchte als Ziel 20% sparen. (die Hälfte des "bis zu Versprechen")  Spare ich mehr bekommt ihr die gesparte Summe ausbezahlt. Spare ich weniger müsst ihr die Summe erstatten.


----------



## bike (25 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias.
> 
> Ich hab folgenden Vorschlag. Ihr baut das System bei mir ein und ich möchte als Ziel 20% sparen. (die Hälfte des "bis zu Versprechen")  Spare ich mehr bekommt ihr die gesparte Summe ausbezahlt. Spare ich weniger müsst ihr die Summe erstatten.



Also der Kollege kann dir wohl nichts einbauen, denn 


> Tobias Stelter von der Agentur Rotter:Media im Auftrag von RWE


ist eine reine Werbeagentur.

Wenn ich lese "bis zu ...", dann denke ich an Lotto, da kann man "bis zu ... " gewinnen, nur da sind die Chancen fairer beschrieben.

Der Einzige der davon profitiert ist der Energieanbieter.
Er kann seine Kunden perfekt überwachen, auch ohne NSA.
Es geht den Stromlieferanten doch einen Scheiß an, was wann eingeschaltet ist.
Und sicher ist der Mist auch nicht, wie auch RWE weiß. 


bike


----------



## ducati (25 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und sicher ist der Mist auch nicht,



https://www.amazon.de/BLACKOUT-Morgen-ist-spät-Roman/dp/3764504455

so endet das dann...
 :sm8:

PS:


> Marc Elsberg - BLACKOUT - Morgen ist es zu spät
> 
> Kurzbeschreibung:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2013)

Zum Thema Sicherheit lässt sich wohl sagen, dass zwar viele der Funksysteme mit Verschlüsselung werben, diese meist aber nicht lange geheim bleibt.
Wenn man sich anschaut welche Lösungen z.B. im Mikrocontroller-Forum ausgetüffelt werden, dann muss man den Spürsinn und die Hardnäckigkeit mancher Bastler schon bewundern.
Es ist schon interessant welche Hardware z.B. mit einem CUNO an eine SPS gekoppelt werden kann 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tobias Stelter (27 November 2013)

Hallo IBFS, es gibt eine sehr ausführliche Studie des Fraunhofer Instituts, erstellt im Sommer 2011, auf diese beziehe ich mich. Im Kern geht es dort um Folgendes: Gegenübergestellt wurden in der Studie eine *Standardregelung* (klass. Thermostate sind in jedem Raum permanent auf 20 Grad eingestellt und werden nicht betätigt/Nachtabsenkung über Reduzierung der Vorlauftemperatur von 23-7 Uhr) und die *Einzelraumregelung mit SmartHome* (in verschieden Nutzungsszenarien und verschiedenen Profilen – Single, Senior, Familie). Ergebnis: Je nach *Randbedingungen* sind Einsparungen *zwischen 17 und 40 Prozent* möglich. Also nicht generell 40 Prozent, aber bis zu 40% und dies individuell je nach Szenario. Im Detail finden Sie die Infos zu der im Auftrag der RWE Effizienz erstellten Studie hier: https://stromgraf.de/40-Energie-mit-RWE-smarthome-sparen. VG!


----------



## Tobias Stelter (27 November 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/BLACKOUT-Morgen-ist-spät-Roman/dp/3764504455
> 
> so endet das dann...
> :sm8:
> ...



sehr gutes Buch - hab ich auch letztes Jahr gelesen!


----------



## Tobias Stelter (27 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias.
> 
> Ich hab folgenden Vorschlag. Ihr baut das System bei mir ein und ich möchte als Ziel 20% sparen. (die Hälfte des "bis zu Versprechen")  Spare ich mehr bekommt ihr die gesparte Summe ausbezahlt. Spare ich weniger müsst ihr die Summe erstatten.



Hallo Lipperlandstern - leider haben wir aktuell keine Systeme zum Verschenken oder für so eine Wette (wobei ich sie gerne ausprobieren würde und ich das den RWE Kollegen auf jeden Fall mal weiter leite). Tut mir leid - kann nur auf das Rabattangebot, das am Freitag gilt, verweisen: http://bit.ly/1c5K17S. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Tobias Stelter (27 November 2013)

Hallo bike, kurz zur Kritik an "bis zu": Alles andere als die Formulierung wäre unsauber, denn die Studie vom Fraunhofer Institut, auf die ich mich beziehe, sagt, dass je nach Nutzungsbedingungen Einsparungen *zwischen 17 und 40 Prozent* möglich sind. Im Detail finden Sie die Zahlen hier: https://stromgraf.de/40-Energie-mit-RWE-smarthome-sparen.

Und wegen Ihres Hinweises, wir seien eine "reine Werbeagentur": Die Formulierung wird mein Chef zwar nicht gerne lesen, aber es stimmt: Wir arbeiten für RWE (auch nachzulesen auf rotter-media.com). Und: Wir weisen das aus, sind also transparent. Das ist doch nicht das schlechteste im anonymen Online-Zeitalter, oder?

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## ducati (27 November 2013)

Tobias Stelter schrieb:


> Gegenübergestellt wurden in der Studie eine *Standardregelung* (klass. Thermostate sind in jedem Raum permanent auf 20 Grad eingestellt und werden nicht betätigt/Nachtabsenkung über Reduzierung der Vorlauftemperatur von 23-7 Uhr) und die *Einzelraumregelung mit SmartHome*



Ja eben, und das ist doch eher unrealistisch. Welcher klar denkende Mensch lässt den ganzen Tag seine Thermostate auf "3"??? Jeder dreht doch morgens wenn er zur Arbeit geht die Heizung aus. Der Vorteil der elektr. Einzelraumregelung liegt von daher doch eher im Komfort, also man muss es nicht mehr selber abdrehen, da es automatisch passiert....

Gruß.


----------



## Tobias Stelter (27 November 2013)

*Komfort von RWE Smart Home*



ducati schrieb:


> Ja eben, und das ist doch eher unrealistisch. Welcher klar denkende Mensch lässt den ganzen Tag seine Thermostate auf "3"??? Jeder dreht doch morgens wenn er zur Arbeit geht die Heizung aus. Der Vorteil der elektr. Einzelraumregelung liegt von daher doch eher im Komfort, also man muss es nicht mehr selber abdrehen, da es automatisch passiert....
> 
> Gruß.



Das ist die Frage: Für Leute, die ohnehin schon sparsam sind, ist die automatische Regelung natürlich v.a. eine Komfort-Lösung, da stimme ich Ihnen zu. Aber für die vielen schusseligen oder die, die es nervt, immer alles selbst einstellen zu müssen und die es daher sein lassen, ist es mehr. Und bei allen - das ist auch ein Punkt, find ich - ist es aktiver Umweltschutz! VG


----------



## ducati (27 November 2013)

Also ich kenn niemanden, der seine Heizung den ganzen Tag auf "3" lässt, obwohl er nicht zu Hause ist. Das man es mal vergisst, ist klar, aber das macht den Kohl nicht fett...


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

Einzelraumregelung habe ich seit zig Jahren im Einsatz (ELV FHT80B / Homematic).
Je nach Wohn- und Familiensituation ist die Ersparnis schon gegeben.
Bei Systemen mit getrennten Fühler / Stellantrieb ist die Regelung der Raumtemperatur deutlich besser / schneller als bei herkömmlichen Thermostatköpfen.
Bei intelligenteren Systemen kann zusätzlich die Heizungsregelung / Umwälzpumpe eingebunden werden. Melden alle Ventile den Zustand geschlossen, dann kann die Umwälzpumpe ausschalten.
Kommt nur von einem kleinem Raum (Toilette) kann die Heizung z.B. auch noch 10min warten bis weitere Anforderungen auflaufen. Somit kann die Lauftzeit des Brenners optimiert werden.

Wenn man nicht gerade ein Niedrigenergiehaus hat, dann lässt sich durch Homeautomation sparen.
Besonders durch die Kombination von verschiedenen Systemen. Aber dies ist genau der Knackpunkt.
Es fehlt an einheitlichen Schnittstellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (27 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kommt nur von einem kleinem Raum (Toilette) kann die Heizung z.B. auch noch 10min warten bis weitere Anforderungen auflaufen. Somit kann die Lauftzeit des Brenners optimiert werden.



Gute Idee! Das hätte mir früher auch schonmal einfallen können  Es gab's immer die Diskussion "irgend ein Raum fordert doch eh meist etwas an"

Gruß.


----------



## IBFS (27 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kommt nur von einem kleinem Raum (Toilette) kann die Heizung z.B. auch noch 10min warten bis weitere Anforderungen auflaufen. Somit kann die Lauftzeit des Brenners optimiert werden.



Also in die Toilette würde ich nie einen eigenen RCD einbauen. Wenn die Vorlauftemperatur zu niedrig ist, egal ... aber wenn der Drehknopf aufgedreht wird und dadurch die 
VL/RL-Differenz zu groß wird, dann ist es egal wer Hitze will. Das Sparsystem setzt aber gerade voraus, das alles bekannt ist.

Da kommen wir mal zu WAF Faktor. Oft ist es so, das auf dem Badheizkörper noch schnell was getrocknet werden soll. Da dreht man die Heizung auf und will (Raum)-Wärme obwohl
es im Raum schon warm genug ist. Mit der Totalregelung geht das wiederum nur mit irgendeiner (Bosstertaste) Die normale KOMFORT-Taste reicht dafür nicht.

Nun frage ich, wer soll bitte dem normalen Halbwissenden Nutzer das näherbringen ausführen und bezahlbaren Preisen anbieten. Im Rahmen von Fertigsystemen geht das nicht
und schon gibt es wieder Ärger mit den anderen Hausbewohnern. Was will du auf den Einwand ... mit einem simplen Drehknopf ginge das viel einfacher ... denn dann sagen.

Wir als Programmierer könnten so etwas speziell zugeschnitten (für ein Extrageld) einbauen. Ab wie gesagt bei Massenware geht das nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Das hätte mir früher auch schonmal einfallen können  Es gab's immer die Diskussion "irgend ein Raum fordert doch eh meist etwas an"
> 
> Gruß.



Die FHT80b- oder Homematic-Regler melden dir alle wichtigen Regelparameter (Soll- und Isttemperatur und auch Ventilstellung/Stellwert)
Somit kannst du deinem regeltechnischen Spieltrieb freien Lauf lassen.
Irgendwann ... wenn ich mal wieder viel Zeit hab ... ersetze ich meine Buderus-Steuerung durch eine SPS 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

> aber wenn der Drehknopf aufgedreht wird und dadurch die VL/RL-Differenz zu groß wird, dann ist es egal wer Hitze will.



Du pumpst also erstmal warmes Wasser durch deine Rohre um zu erkennen, dass ein Wärmebedarf vorhanden ist ...



> Da kommen wir mal zu WAF Faktor. Oft ist es so, das auf dem  Badheizkörper noch schnell was getrocknet werden soll. Da dreht man die  Heizung auf und will (Raum)-Wärme obwohl
> es im Raum schon warm genug ist. Mit der Totalregelung geht das wiederum  nur mit irgendeiner (Bosstertaste) Die normale KOMFORT-Taste reicht  dafür nicht.



Also das F in WAF steht schon für Faktor 
Natürlich muss die Bedienbarkeit und die Funktion gegeben sein. An meinen Reglern gibt es ein Drehrad. Und damit wird auch ganz normal die Temperatur eingestellt.
Aber ich kann trotzdem von einer übergeordneten Stelle nachts die Temperatur absenken und kann die Regler wieder auf Automatikmodus stellen.
Nachdem ich auch verheiratet bin und einen kleinen Sohn hab, weiss ich wie wichtig der WAF ist 



> Nun frage ich, wer soll bitte dem normalen Halbwissenden Nutzer das  näherbringen ausführen und bezahlbaren Preisen anbieten. Im Rahmen von  Fertigsystemen geht das nicht
> und schon gibt es wieder Ärger mit den anderen Hausbewohnern. Was will  du auf den Einwand ... mit einem simplen Drehknopf ginge das viel  einfacher ... denn dann sagen.
> 
> Wir als Programmierer könnten so etwas speziell zugeschnitten (für ein  Extrageld) einbauen. Ab wie gesagt bei Massenware geht das nicht.



Hier bin ich komplett deiner Meinung.
Solange die Hersteller alle ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen und keine einheitlichen und bezahlbare Schnittstellen schaffen, kannst du nur als Programmierer solche Dinge realisieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (27 November 2013)

Dieter tue dir das nicht an ;-)
Dann hast du ein Spielzeug an dem du ständig etwas verbessern willst.
Glaube mir, ich schreibe aus Erfahrung. 

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe, werden 17% Einsparung versprochen.
Kann ich das schriftlich haben? 
Es ist doch Mumpitz solche Dinge zu verbreiten.
Dem Energielieferanten geht es NUR darum ein sinnloses, teures Produkt zu verkaufen UND dann die Kunden in dem überteuerten Tarif, der ja vorgegeben wird, gefangen zu halten.
Denn es gibt kein Standard oder Absprache, dass andere Anbieter das selbe System unterstützen.

Mein Fazit: Ventil tagsüber, wenn jemand da ist auf 23 Grad und wenn man raus geht auf 18 und wenn man heimkommt wieder auf Wohlfühltemperatur.
Kostet nicht viel und das Geld das gespart wird an dem "Ststem", kann man in der Kneipe ausgeben, wenn es mal etwas länger dauert, bis die Wohnung warm ist.

Ein Frage habe ich noch an Stelter:
Sind Sie so ausgebildet, dass Sie die "Studie" des Fraunhofer Institut werten und bewerten können?


bike


----------



## IBFS (27 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du pumpst also erstmal warmes Wasser durch deine Rohre um zu erkennen, dass ein Wärmebedarf vorhanden ist ...



Simples Zenario:  

Alle Räume ist Soll = Ist ...   Mischer sind in Ruhe ... Pumpen laufen ... das Bad/Toilette (oder ein anderer Raum) ist kalt und somit
auch der Heizkörper. Wenn du jetzt den Thermotatknopf oder sogar den RCD-Knopf hochdrehst (und damit den Ventilaktor), dann geht
das ganze kalte Wasser schlagartig in den Mischerkreislauf (RL) .... der Vorlauf weiß nichts, das das nur von kurzer Dauer ist ... denken 
kann der nicht .. und wird die Mischer aufziehen .. also mit "Öffnen"-Impulsen versorgen. Falls das ein Pufferspeicher ist (so wie bei mir)
passiert mit dem Brenner noch nicht viel aber bei einer kleiner Heizung oder Therme brennt sofort der Baum ...  das Gas .. das Öl .. was
auch immer. Das ist es völlig egal ober der Brenner sofort oder erst "geplant" (was für ein Unsinn) zehn Minuten später.

Wenn du den Wasserhahn aufdrehst soll Wasser fließen und nicht erst 10 Minuten später weil das der Scheduler so meint.

Am besten bei voller Sonne alle Fenster im Winter nach Süden alle Rollos auf - und das Tagsüber automatisch -  das "erzeugt" Wärme
als eine mit viel teurer Hardware erkaufte Pseudoeffektivität.


----------



## Licht9885 (27 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen das ganze Thema ist ja sehr interessant.
Meine Heizung läuft mit einer SPS und bisher bin ich auch so weit das ich je ein Einzelraumregler habe und in 6 Räumen die Temperaturen abfrage und je nach Soll ist Vergleich ein Ventil öffne oder schließe.

Einsparungen habe ich auch nur wenn ich das Hochrechne komme ich auf ca. 19% gegenüber der Steuerung vom Hersteller die ich rauswerfen musste weil sie defekt war, aber Trotzdem muss man auch andere Anschaffungen mit einberechnen so z.B die Hardware es ist ja toll wenn ich sagen das wir 20% Heizkosten einsparen.
Dies währe ein wert von sagen wir 2000€ dem gegenüber stehen aber Hardwarekosten von 3000€ und wenn man es nicht selber installieren Kann noch die Kosten für die Fachkraft also Spart man zwar bei den Heizkosten  gibt aber mehr aus für Hardware und Installation usw. aus, und wer einmal angefangen hat sein Spieltrieb mit sowas auszuleben der hört so schnell auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Am besten bei voller Sonne alle Fenster im Winter nach Süden alle Rollos auf - und das Tagsüber automatisch -  das "erzeugt" Wärme
> als eine mit viel teurer Hardware erkaufte Pseudoeffektivität.



Stell dir vor sowas mache ich sogar :

Natürlich ist Homeautomation eine Spielwiese.
Und natürlich sind nicht alle Ideen sinnvoll und so manches erweist sich im nachhinein als Schwachsinn.
Aber manchmal kommt auch ausser Komfortfunktionen auch noch eine Energieersparniss heraus.
Wichtig ist, dass das ganze nicht ausufert und einfach wieder rückbaubar ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Dieter tue dir das nicht an ;-)
> Dann hast du ein Spielzeug an dem du ständig etwas verbessern willst.
> Glaube mir, ich schreibe aus Erfahrung.



bike da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Ich hab das "Hobby" schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren.

Die 17% stimmen ganz sicher ... aber halt nur, wenn man faul ist und seine Thermostat immer auf 3 stehen lässt.
Aber was anderes schreibt ja auch Fraunhofer nicht.

Bei mir stand der Komfortgewinn eigentlich an erster Stelle.
Ich war / bin schlichtweg zu faul eine Runde durchs ganze Haus zu drehen und die Thermostat runter zu drehen.

Die aufwendigeren Geschchten kamen erst dadurch zustande, dass meine Frau ene Zeitlang Schichtdienst hatte.
Keiner meiner Regler kennt Schichtmodelle ... Also musste eine Lösung her.
Ich hab damals IP-Symcon gekauft und hab die Schichtmodelle in einer Datenbank abgelegt.
Dann kam unser Nachwuchs und die Anforderungen haben sich weder geändert.

Naja Hobby und Kind im Manne eben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (27 November 2013)

Also enttäuscht bin ich nicht, doch mir geht es immer wieder bei meinen Haussteuerungen, dass man "mal eben etwas anschaut" und dann eine tolle Idee hat, was man besser oder wenigstens anders machen könnte.
Dann sind mal eben ein paar Stunden vorbei 

Du hast natürlich recht, wenn du das Frauenhofer Institut so zitierst.
Aber der Kollege hat ja geschrieben "es werden zwischen 17% und  ...gespart".

Wenn ich es nicht selbst programmieren hätte können, wäre es ein unbezahlbares Hobby geworden.
Aber auch die Seriensteuerungen kosten nicht gerade wenig und deren Funktion ist ab und an grenzwertig.
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einige Heizungssteuerungen, die feuchte Füße bekamen im Juni, repariert und wieder in Betrieb genommen. 
dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die angezeigten Werte und Regelfunktionen nicht unbedingt Stand der Technik sind.
Es werden teilweise Messwerte aus den Räumen geschönt.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Aber auch die Seriensteuerungen kosten nicht gerade wenig und deren Funktion ist ab und an grenzwertig.
> Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einige Heizungssteuerungen, die feuchte Füße bekamen im Juni, repariert und wieder in Betrieb genommen.
> dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die angezeigten Werte und Regelfunktionen nicht unbedingt Stand der Technik sind.
> Es werden teilweise Messwerte aus den Räumen geschönt.



Ich hab auch schon so einige Heizungssteuerungen im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis "optimiert".
Unglaublich was hier teilweise für ein Schei.. gemacht wird:

Innenfühler (integriert in Zeitschaltuhr) im Südseiten-Wohnzimmer neben dem Kachelofen installiert.
Aussenfühler an der Südseite angebaut. War halt ein kurzer Kabelweg.
2 eigenständige Übernahmesteuerungen zur Umschaltung Ol, Holz und Solar. Und das obwohl die Optionskarten in der Ölkesselsteuerungen gesteckt waren.
...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (27 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unglaublich was hier teilweise für ein Schei.. gemacht wird:
> 
> Innenfühler (integriert in Zeitschaltuhr) im Südseiten-Wohnzimmer neben dem Kachelofen installiert.
> Aussenfühler an der Südseite angebaut. War halt ein kurzer Kabelweg.
> 2 eigenständige Übernahmesteuerungen zur Umschaltung Ol, Holz und Solar. Und das obwohl die Optionskarten in der Ölkesselsteuerungen gesteckt waren.



Jo. bei vielen Anlagen muss man nichtmal neue Technik einbauen. Es würde reichen, die vorhandenen Systeme zu optimieren, um ordentlich Energie zu sparen.

Im Umkehrschluss muss der Einbau des "RWE Smart Home" nicht unbedingt eine Energieeinsparung bringen, nämlich dann, wenn die Installation und Inbetriebnahme schlecht/fehlerhaft gemacht wird. Und früher konnte der Nutzer noch einfach das Thermostatventil schliessen, bei der neuen Technik verlässt er sich drauf oder versteht die Technik nicht, und die Heizung heizt den ganzen Tag durch...

Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ich sowas erlebt hätte.

Und Einbeziehung der Kesselsteuerung kann auch nach hinten losgehen: Wenn jetzt jemand am elektr. Thermostat 28°C Sollwert einstellt, heizt der Kessel auch solange, bis 28°C im Raum erreicht sind. Bei ner klassischen Thermostatventilsteuerung mit Witterungsgeführtem Kessel schaffts Du in der Regel die 28°C nie...

Also das Ganze hat immer viele Seiten. Von daher halte ich solch pauschale Versprechen "bis zu 40% Ersparnis" für Hokuspokus um vielleicht nicht sogar unseriös zu sagen... Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall drauf an.

Gruß.


----------



## bike (27 November 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Also das Ganze hat immer viele Seiten. Von daher halte ich solch pauschale Versprechen "bis zu 40% Ersparnis" für Hokuspokus um vielleicht nicht sogar unseriös zu sagen... .



Genau darum geht es.
Es wird versprochen, aber nichts schriftlich festgehalten, damit auch keine Ansprüche anmelden können.

Der Marktschreier hier hat einen endscheidenen Fehler gemacht.
Er hat in einem Forum, wo viele Techniker sind, versucht sein Produkt, ohne echte Daten und Ergebnissen, zu platzieren. 

Jetzt habe ich mir auch die Informationen des Frauenhofer Institut einmal genauer angeschaut.
Zuerst habe ich gesucht, wer der Auftraggeber war.
Also die Verbraucherzentrale war es nicht .-)
Und dann kann man ja jede Untersuchung so oder so auslegen und interpretieren.

Das Ziel des Herrn ist, ein Produkt zu platzieren, mit dem man an einen Lieferanten gebunden wird.
Selbst wenn das Spielzeug umsonst wäre, ist es für den Enduser ein Draufzahlgeschäft.

So viel von mir dazu, ich hoffe TanteG und die Anderen finden den Thread, wenn sich jemand informieren will, der technisch nicht so versiert ist.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2013)

Vielleicht lässt sich RWE ja noch auf meine Wette ein.  ... Glauben tue ich nichts davon. Alles nur hohles Gequatsche. Ich würde sogar einen Schritt weiter gehen und das Zeug bezahlen wenn eine gewisser Spareffekt eintritt.... und ich will ja gar nicht die 40%  .....


----------



## Tobias Stelter (28 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Der Einzige der davon profitiert ist der Energieanbieter.
> Er kann seine Kunden perfekt überwachen, auch ohne NSA.
> Es geht den Stromlieferanten doch einen Scheiß an, was wann eingeschaltet ist.
> Und sicher ist der Mist auch nicht, wie auch RWE weiß.
> ...



Hallo bike,

zu Ihrer Frage in puncto Datenschutz: Grundsätzlich werden in der SmartHome-Zentrale nur die Daten und Profile der angeschlossenen Geräte gespeichert, die der Anwender selbst einstellt. Dazu gehören u.a. Benutzerzugangsdaten, Seriennummern der Geräte sowie die konfigurierten Steuerungsparameter. Es werden allerdings keine Namen-, Adress- oder Kon-todaten auf der Zentrale selbst gespeichert. Im Grundsatz hat ausschließlich der Anwender selbst Zugriff auf die (passwortgeschützten!) Daten. Er kann jedoch weitere Personen, denen er ebenfalls die Benutzung der RWE SmartHome Zentrale ermöglichen möchte, zulassen.

Auf dem RWE SmartHome Server werden die Profil-/ Konfigurationsdaten gesichert. Was tatsächlich im Haus passiert, wird dagegen NICHT gesichert. Die Geräte kommunizieren untereinander mit einem eigens für RWE SmartHome entwickelten sicheren, verschlüsselten Funkprotokolls. Derzeit einzigartig ist, dass jedes Gerät einen eigenen Schlüssel besitzt. D.h. die Verbindung und Authentifizierung ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Die Internetverbindung wird dabei über das https-Protokoll aufgebaut, einer sicheren Standardverschlüsselung, die z.B. auch beim WLAN zum Einsatz kommt. 

Insofern: NSA-Verhältnisse ist hier ganz, ganz weit weg!

VG!


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2013)

@bike

Du hast Recht. Noch profitiert nur der Stromanbieter von den Daten.
Aber in Zukunft wird sich das wohl ändern.
Bei uns im Konzern (und bei vielen anderen auch) laufen Versuche zu Smart Grid (Inteligentes Stromnetz).

Es wird zu Beispiel untersucht in wie weit es sinnvoll ist, dass der Netzbereiber den Einschaltzeitpunkt von Gefriergeräten, Waschmaschinen oder Geschirrspülern bestimmen kann.
Manche nutzen heute schon zum Waschen Nachtstrom. Im Zuge der Energiewende wird es aber zunehmend wichtig, dass Möglichkeiten existieren den Energieverbrauch zu steuern.
Ist bislang Nachtstrom günstig, so kann es Zukunft sein, dass bei strahlendem Sonnenschein eben Mittags um 14Uhr der Strom am günstigsten wird. Oder an einem stürmischen Herbstabend eben um 19Uhr.
Da wir nicht genügend Speichermöglichkeiten für Strom haben und ausserdem die Netzstruktur auch nicht für soviel Solar-, Windkraft und Biogasanalgen passt, wird versucht durch Smar Grid hier entgegenzuwirken.

Technisch ist es zumindest interessant. Schau mer mal was in den nächsten Jahren noch alles passiert.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (28 November 2013)

Dass etwas ändern muss, wie wir mit Energie umgehen, ist klar.
Doch anstelle dass die Energiekonzerne sich zusammen setzen und eine sinnvolle und praktikable Lösung zu entwickeln, wird nur nach Profit gesucht.
Wir haben auch als Versuch bei einem Autobauer getestet, ob es kostenmäßig sinnvoll ist, den Hochlauf der Spindeln so zu verriegeln, dass die Spitzen weg sind und dennoch die Bearbeitungszeiten gleich bleiben.
An diesem Punkt gibt es noch viel Forschungs und Entwicklungsarbeit, aber es wird kommen.

Zu dem Thema Datensicherheit zum Abschluss:
Wenn Daten verfügbar sind, werden die irgend wann auch genutzt.
Als die LKW Maut kam wurde gesetzlich ausgeschlossen, dass PKW Daten erfasst werden dürfen und jetzt?
Herr Friedrich lässt grüssen.

Daher wenn mir jemand schreibt die Daten sind absolut sicher wenn die drahtlos unterwegs sind, dann sage ich nur: "träum weiter" 


bike


----------

